# inhalt Kopieren und woanders einfügen ?



## 》Anfänger《 (22. Apr 2020)

Hallo,

ich möchte in ein PDF Dokument ein Feld Kopieren (bzw. den Inhalt) und das in ein anderes Feld einfügen lassen !
Sprich oben wird der Name eingetragen und der soll auch unten erscheinen.

Im Dokument wird das Feld craftnote_1_project_name automatisch ausgefüllt 
dieser Inhalt soll aber auch unten in Feld Text15 erscheinen.

Ich habe schon versucht beide Felder mit craftnote_1_project_name zu bennen , aber dann werden sie nicht mehr automatisch ausgefüllt , ich kann craftnote_1_project_name nur einmal benutzen!

Gibt es da eine Lösung via Javascript ???
könnte mir da jemand ein Bsp. schreiben


----------



## VfL_Freak (22. Apr 2020)

Moin,

mal davon abgesehen, dass ich keine Wort von dem verstanden habe, was Du willst ...



> Gibt es da eine Lösung via Javascript ???


Soll es nun JavaScript oder Java sein??
JavaScript != Java, ergo falsches Forum!!

versuche es ggf. HIER
VG Klaus


----------



## 》Anfänger《 (22. Apr 2020)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> mal davon abgesehen, dass ich keine Wort von dem verstanden habe, was Du willst ...
> 
> ...



Adobe Acrobat DC kann JavaScript verarbeiten
wie zb. beim Datum


Spoiler



var f = this.getField("date_today");
f.value = util.printd("dd.mm.yyyy", new Date());



ich benötige ein Script was den Inhalt eines Feldes kopiert und in ein anderes Feld einfügt/überträgt
Bsp. Wenn ich in Feld 1 den Namen eintrage bzw. er automatisch eingetragen wird , soll er überall da eingetragen werden wo er benötigt wird zb. in Feld15 , damit ich nicht 3x den Namen schreiben muss

okay Sorry werde es ins andere Forum stellen !

!!! Habe es neu gepostet , es kann hier dann gelöscht werden !!!


----------

